# قاموس الفيزياء ، إختصارات البلاستيك ، قاموس البلاستيك ، قاموس الخرسانة ..



## وليد يوسف (13 يناير 2007)

كثيرا ما نحتاج أثناء عملنا لمرجع سريع نعرف من خلاله معلومة عابرة قد تأثر على نتيجة عملنا ، وإذا لم يوجد هذا المرجع السريع قد نتطر إلى البحث مما سيزهق الوقت ويؤخر النتائج ، وها هو ذا موقع يحتوي على هكذا مراجع سريعة:

قاموس الفيزياء: 

http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/electro/physics_glossary.htm

قاموس البلاستيك:

http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/Plastics_Glossary.htm

إختصارات أسماء وأنواع البلاستيك :

http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/Plastics_Abbreviations.htm

قاموس الخرسانة :

http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/articles/concrete1.htm

حاسبة علمية بها جميع العمليات المعروفة :

http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/SC.htm


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

*كل التقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يجزيك الخير مهندسنا​


----------



## وليد يوسف (17 يناير 2007)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الله يجزيك الخير مهندسنا​



لكم مني الشكر والتقدير على لطفكم وذوقكم .. وأتشرف أن أكون بصحبتكم ....


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

*كلك ذوق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

واجبي أخي ومرحبا بك ​


----------



## gama (19 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## وليد يوسف (19 يناير 2007)

gama قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً



شكرا لمروركم متمنيا لكم دوام التقدم والنجاح ....


----------



## Saadc2 (24 يناير 2007)

مشكور ما قصرت معلومات مهمة 
أشكرك


----------



## م / محمود (24 يناير 2007)

الاخح العزيز وليد يوسف 

لا يسعنى الا شكرك على هذة القواميس الغلية التى تساعد اخوانك 

شكرا


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## remy (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## rorobebeto (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن المساعده انا عاوزه خط انتاج السرنجات الطبية

وهل احد يمكنة مساعدتى من اهل المنتدى اختكم


----------



## aamer_dad (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

